# Flattening a Pasture



## Aran (6 mo ago)

I have a 15 acer pasture that 7 years ago was junky woods. For 5 years we rotated our goats and pigs though as we cut up fire wood and removed rocks.

On the 6th spring we had a dozer to come to rip out the tree stumps. The land was ripped, chisel plow, disked, was rock picked, 2 tons of lime per acer, 3 tons of compost per an acer, 2 more rounds of disking, and planted an 8 way cover crop. With some irrigation and more cover crops we were able to raise around 15,000 meat birds and ran 75 ewes with there lambs.

This year we have been planting a verity of anything I can get my hands on that is compatible with my livestock. Were on track for around 16,000 meat birds and are running 65 ewes and there lambs.

In the next 25ish day the last round of meat birds are getting harvested and I want to plant more of native grass mix like I have on some of my other fields. I already have the seed, 20 tons of pelletized lime, and should have around 15 to 20 tons of compost. The field has a lot of potholes and dips I want to fix before this planting.

I'm planning on doing 1 round of chisel plow 90* from last year, spreading all the compost, and 2 rounds of disking 90*. The soil test shows it needs 3 tons per acer, but had lime last year. The rest of the soil test are decent.

Would you put down lime before disking?
Is there something I'm missing or should do differently?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, I like to lime before. 

Lime, as well as "rocky" type fertilizers like potash, only move through the soil at about 1/8 to 1/4 inch per year. I believe incorporating the lime throughout the soil helps achieve the desired PH at a faster rate.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A disc does not do that good of job leveling.A field cultivator would do a better job or a spike toothed drag.
A spike toothed drag pulled behind the disc would be a cheap option.


----------



## Aran (6 mo ago)

Your both right.
Our disk has a smaller drag on it, but you are right. I'll see what I can find used near me.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of different drags around, some locals drag a log or power pole, some have a tire drag with a few transport tires bolted together. Some use chain harrows. I’ve been using a danish tine harrow with an old c tine drag harrow behind that.


----------



## Aran (6 mo ago)

I have never had any luck of log behind the disk doing much.

I texted a few local farmers this morning and got connected with someone that has a 96" land leveler or land plane and a 8 by 4 toothed drag both have a decent price that I'm going to look at in a few hours.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Aran said:


> I have never had any luck of log behind the disk doing much.
> 
> I texted a few local farmers this morning and got connected with someone that has a 96" land leveler or land plane and a 8 by 4 toothed drag both have a decent price that I'm going to look at in a few hours.


That is what I use basicly a big pull behind box blade......they do a good job of leveling some large depressions like where trees were removed will partially come back due to soil compaction over time but after a few years it works great


----------



## Aran (6 mo ago)

I ended up getting the land plane last night and looks to be in great shape. The drag was held together with a wish and a hope.


----------

